# music controller for ws2813 led



## Alexander (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi,i want to control ws2813 led strip with music controller,who has the experience for it,thanks.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Depends what your trying to achieve? i have recently completed a project that utilities those leds with an arduino and serial mp3 player.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 11, 2016)

I want to use it decorate my house,when someone scream,the light become brighter and can run house effect.Dose arduino can control APA102-2020 LED,it's very smallest,just 2.0*2.0mm,has data and clock dual signal.this strip suits for my house.


----------

